# Help!Betta might've killed my rasbora



## BettaLover1012 (Sep 4, 2017)

So I have a 10 gallon tank cycled about a month ago with a filter and heater.About 2 weeks ago,I got 5 rasboras and put them in my tank.Unfortunately one died.So today went to my LFS and got 2 more rasboras and 1 betta(please don't lecture me on why bettas aren't supposed to have tankmates)I spent a good amount of time trying to pick a peaceful betta.I picked one and brought the rasboras and betta home.I acclimated them and added the rasboras.Then about an hour later,I added the betta.While I was floating the betta,it didn't flare or pay attention to the rasboras.I payed close attention to the betta and made sure it didn't bother or attack the rasboras.The betta ignored the rasboras and started exploring the tank.I checked back every hour and nothing really happened until about 5 hrs later...

I noticed only 5 rasboras and figured one of the rasboras was just hiding in one of the plants.But to no avail,I found it dead in the gravel.I disposed of the dead rasbora and quickly placed my betta in my other tank.

Could the betta have killed the rasbora???I mean the betta was peaceful and didn't even flare.I checked my water parameters and everything was fine.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Had the same problem once. The betta didn't kill them, some people have trouble keeping some fish in the tanks (for what reason I don't know). I just keep trying and trying, like in my 4th or 5th time my harlequin didn't die. Maybe they where sick or had been in a bad tank. I got them from petsmart and the same guy would move the net so much when he would try yo get them that he would hit one or three, they would die in a week or 2. Check your water levels and see if everything is good, if it is I just recommend you to keep trying.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Many bettas are perfectly capable of having tankmates, however some are not. I personally have had most of my bettas live in community tanks with no problem, but I also have one that cannot be kept with anything besides small snails. A betta unfit for tankmates will often stalk them like a cat would a mouse. It can happen immediately or even after living with other fish for years. Always pay attention and look for any behavioral changes. 

Given that you already had a loss from your first group of fish purchased I wouldn't immediately jump to blaming the betta. First thing to do is check your water parameters (post them, because what the store says is fine and what's actually fine can often be very different things) and ensure your fish came from a reputable source. Many big box pet stores do not properly care for their fish. If fish keep dying from the same store you need to find a new place to buy fish. Ideally all new fish would be quarantined before being added in a tank with other fish since not all illnesses are easily visible and some manifest over time. I understand that some people can't or won't have a quarantine tank. That being said you can still check for coloring, weight, ammonia poisoning, obvious fungal or bacterial problems, ich, velvet, and check the feces for any indications of internal parasites.


----------

